# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Iemand ervaring met "Avena sativa complex"

## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb vorige week een homeopathisch middel gekocht genaamd "Avena sativa complex". Ik vroeg me af of iemand daar ook ervaring mee heeft? Vindt het zelf overigens wel een goed spul, het werkt bij mij wel, voel me minder depri als ik dat gebruik, alleen als ik het een keertje vergeet in te nemen dan voel ik me die dag wel shit :Frown: 

Liefs,

----------


## marle

Leuke naam!

Mijn broer heeft dit jaren genomen en voelde zich daar beter mee.
Warme groet!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Oke fijn dat het geholpen heeft bij je broer! Ik ben er zelf alweer mee gestopt, want ik vergeet het elke keer in te nemen en dat soort dingen. Probeer nu gewoon mijn probleem op te lossen. Hopelijk helpt dat ook voldoende! Denk het wel. 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Lady's....

Avena Sativa: als je het mooie woord hoort dan denk ik dat ik op een wolk zit: zonder pijn en zorgeloos! ha,ha,...wakker worden.... :Embarrassment: 
Ik heb dit spul òòk in huis maar ik was het eerlijk gezegd alweer een beetje vergeten want ik heb veel middelen van Dr Vogel in huis en bij mij werkt het goed, alle produkten eigenlijk...het is een middel om het zenuwstelsel te kalmeren, maar het werkt ook bij slapeloosheid ( vroeg wakker worden) nervositeit etc...je brengt mij weer op een idee...ik ga het opzoeken en dan ga ik het weer slikken....prettig voor het slapen gaan....

Dolfijnjorien: eigenlijk zou je dit middel in het zicht moeten plaatsen op een plek waar je altijd komt, dan vergeet je het minder,..fijn dat het jou geholpen heeft destijds....je kunt het lang bewaren dus je kunt het altijd weer gebruiken indien je dit opnieuw nodig hebt....

Marle: heel prettig dat het je broer zo goed heeft geholpen, en gelukkig kun je het langere tijd gebruiken...mooi zo.....

fijne dag nog....Groetjes van Elisabeth....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hallo Elisabeth,

Fijn dat het jou destijds geholpen heeft. Bij mij opzich ook wel, en eigelijks moet ik het ook weer gaan gebruiken. Alleen ik ben altijd zo gaotisch bezig dat ik het altijd vergeet te gaan innemen. Moet zeggen dat het op de duur niet zo heel fijn spul was, want het hielp niet meer. Maar goed. 

Ik hoop dat je het nog kan vinden hihi en dat het weet bij je gaat helpen!!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Jorien,

Misschien is het goed om het juist àf en toe zo'n middel/als kuur te gebruiken, indien je dat nodig hebt....als je te druk bent in je hoofd werkt het misschien minder op den duur...als ik echt iets ga vergeten ( komt voor) dan zet ik het medicijn in de kast bij mijn broodbeleg, op deze manier werkt het beter voor mij...ik zie het dan staan, en neem het dan in! bedankt voor je berichtje...doegieeee.....Lieve groetjes Elisa... :Big Grin: .

----------


## sietske763

resque spray van BACH vind ik zelf beter werken dan de avena sativa, en het is een spray dus kan je oeral mee naar toenemen en alsnog even onder de tong sprayen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske763: Is Resque spray van Bach ( nooit van gehoord) òòk homeopatisch? ..is dit op recept of kun je het zo in een drogisterij kopen....klinkt snelwerkend....ben hèèl benieuwd....Groetjes Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,

*Rescue Spray*
• De originele Bach Rescue in spraypomp zonder gas
• Direct te gebruiken bij innerlijke onrust en/of stresssituaties
• Handig voor in de auto, in de tas, of tijdens het werk
• Gemakkelijk en onopvallend in gebruik
• Op natuurlijke basis
• Ook geschikt voor kinderen
• Kan gerust langere tijd gebruikt worden
• Kan ook in combinatie met andere middelen worden gebruikt
*Gebruiksaanwijzing*
Breng bij stresssituaties direct de spraykop naar de mond en spray 2x op de tong. Niet in de ogen sprayen.
*Ingrediënten*
Alcohol 27 vol.%, Helianthemum nummularium (geel zonneroosje), Clematis vitalba (bosrank), Impatiens glandulifera (reuzenbalsemien), Prunus cerasifera(kerspruim), Ornithogalum umbellatum (gewone vogelmelk).
*Verpakkingsmaten*
De Rescue Spray van Bach is verkrijgbaar in twee verpakkingen:
• Rescue Spray 7ml (adviesprijs € 8,75)
• Rescue Spray 20ml (adviesprijs € 15,50)
_(Bron: bachrescue.nl)_
Dus is een homeopathisch / natuurlijk middel  :Smile: 
Kan je volgens mij gewoon bij een drogist kopen...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

@elisa en luuss,
je kan het gewoon kopen bij bv etos,
ik vind het echt fantastisch spul,
voor de nacht heb je rescue spray nuit 
het valt onder fytotherapie(niet homeopatisch maar alleen planten en kruiden onverdund)
als je het een x geprobeerd hebt moet je ff posten hoor, ben zo benieuwd wat je ervan vindt,
door deze spray heb ik wel benzo,s af kunnen bouwen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Haha ja toen ik zei dat je het kon kopen bij de drogist bedoelde ik ook etos od da of kruidvat  :Wink: 
Ja zag toen ik even verder las dat het onder fytotherapie valt, naja is in elk geval een natuurlijk middel zonder chemische stoffen  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je door deze spray je benzo's hebt kunnen afbouwen  :Smile: 
Is een goede tip voor de afbouwers!

----------


## sietske763

ja luuss en ook voor gewoon tussendoor als je erg druk bent in je hoofd.
daar had ik eerder een tranxene voor nodig!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Kan je dat hier in Belgie ook verkrijgen? Want dan ga ik dat ook halen als dat zo'n goed spul is.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss en Sietske.....

Hartelijk dank lieve vrouwen, het klinkt als een fantastisch en handig produkt, ik zal er beslist na kijken en kopen lijkt mij òòk wel handig....ja bij drukte in het koppie lijkt mij dat tevens bijzonder prettig...vd week had ik er last van, toen heb ik een diazepam ingenomen om even wat rust te creeren, ik gebruik ze voor mijn spieren als ik erg verkrampt ben maar je wordt er dus tevens rustiger door, pffff fijn!!!....weliswaar een half tablet, want ik reageer heftig soms, ik bedoel te zeggen dat het snel werkt....òòk een halfje.....stelt niets voor voor anderen, maar voor mij is het genoeg....bedankt voor de moeite, fijn hoor....ik zal het noteren....

Dodito:...ik hoop dat het in in Belgie verkrijgbaar is, fijn als we iets nieuws horen en kunnen uitproberen....klinkt als een prettig produkt, we moeten het gewoon hebben  :Stick Out Tongue:  ha,ha...toch?.......bye....

Liefs Elisa.... :Big Grin:

----------

